# BJJ Guard Sweep Video Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 4, 2006)

Here is a nice Arm Under Guard Sweep video clip!


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 4, 2006)

One of my favorite sweeps 

But Ouch...  hardwood floors...


----------



## BJJMichigan (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey Brian thanks for posting this sweep, its simplicity is what makes it great!


----------

